# Gran Habano Corojo Churchill No. 5 Cigar Review - Was blown away!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Have been smoking Cigars for awhile now. My average cigar is 601 Blue label or a La Flor Dominicana Factory Press II or III. So when I bought this...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Churchill No. 5 Cigar Review - Was blown away!!


----------

